# Couple Small Walnut Logs



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2015)

Couple!!!!! Wow, what a load! Some incredible lumber there! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2015)

I've never stumbled across a walnut that large. Man that is a load of lumber!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2015)

Ha, I knew when I read the title they weren't going to be small, bet it's pretty hard to find em that big any more, got any idea how old it might be?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 27, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Ha, I knew when I read the title they weren't going to be small, bet it's pretty hard to find em that big any more, got any idea how old it might be?


It's raining here so I haven't counted the rings but if I get a chance I will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 27, 2015)

This load was two trees, have had larger ones, I need to start taking more pictures

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2015)

woooo....man look at all those pen blanks.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 28, 2015)

I thought I was doing good with my new Kubota with a loader. Now THAT is a loader. Kenworth size logs. Gary


----------



## ClintW (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow! That will be a fun time milling!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2015)

Todd, I noticed your user name here is Eastman's Woodturning, you planning to make some great big pepper mills?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice looking stem. When I was in school, my professor had a group of us cross this little skimpy bridge into a patch of woods to see a real treat. Black walnut, _Juglans nigra_, 42 feet to the first branch, 6 foot on stump and nearly 3,000 board feet of F1 and prime timber in one tree. I thought it was a state record. Our professor informed us that it was on state penitentiary property and not to consider reporting it as a record candidate for various reasons. I often wonder about that tree and if was a waste after all. Well, the memory was well worth the risk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 3, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> View attachment 77319 View attachment 77320 View attachment 77321 View attachment 77323 View attachment 77324 View attachment 77326 View attachment 77327 View attachment 77328 View attachment 77329 View attachment 77330




We have several 36" to 40" black walnut logs on our property but most of them are 18 to 25 and the others are growing up to that.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gvwp (May 4, 2015)

What is the diameter and length of that largest log? There is FLAMING market for logs that size in our neck of the woods. Nice haul indeed.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (May 5, 2015)

38 1/2 inches in diameter on the small end by 9 ft long


----------

